# how can I open .pak files...



## theReaper0908

frequently used in computer games? I've tried winrar but it just gives me an error, and winzip just copies the file and doesn't open it. Can anybody help me? thanks


----------



## Fr4665

why u need to open them ? .pak is usually an encrypted zip thats specific and not meant to be extracted because it will only get extracted when needed in the game. you can try quickzip


----------



## okay player

Back in my Quake2 days we used to create our own .pak files to modify the game sounds, crosshairs, etc.

A simple google search revealed the following:

http://www.aegidian.org/gqt/depak/index.html
http://sourceforge.net/projects/dragonunpacker

I'm sure there are more if these don't do the trick...


----------



## gamerman0203

it is not recommended to tamper with these files since they hold specific information for the game it belongs to. Doing this may cause the game to become unplayable.


----------

